# Anyone compare Look vs. Kuota?



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting close to making a purchase.
The 555 looks great, but the LBS has a Kuota that is awesome, too.
Anyone ridden the Kuota that can give a comparison?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I don't know.....*

I'd look at the history of each company and go from there. I've heard of them but never seen one anywhere. There is a review on pezcyclingnews.com, but like most sites like them, they pretty-much love everything.
To me, I guess I hold Kuota in the same light as Ridley & Scott - Their bikes look "cobby" to me. Then again, it's only my opinion.....


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*555 in person Tuesday*

Thanks for the reply. I get to see the 555 in person Tuesday. It is not my size, but other Looks in my size are in stock so I will be able to do a rough fit. 

Fit is #1.

I think you said you have the 555 and love it. 
Question: How does the compact geometry and increased stiffness affect ride quality? Comfort is a factor as I plan on doing my first 100 mile ride this year.

Pictures of the 555 are incredible and Look's pedigree is undeniable, but the Kuota's are beautiful bikes too and offer a lifetime warranty to Look's 5 years.
What's "cobby?"


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Kuota's warranty is 3 years. I am building a Kharma an will post my impression once I can ride it.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

jerman said:


> Thanks for the reply. I get to see the 555 in person Tuesday. It is not my size, but other Looks in my size are in stock so I will be able to do a rough fit.
> 
> Fit is #1.
> 
> ...



well by cobby i think he means that Kuota doesn' t have the technology to create carbon lugs like Look, which means all the lugs are oversized and look like beer cans because they need to use more material to equal the amount of strength found in Look carbon lugs

my suggestion is ride both, i think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the significant quality of ride th eLook offers, not to mention you get an HSC 5 fork, arguably the best fork in th e world


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

*I've done 3 rides...*

on a Kuota Kharma I finished earlier this week. First impressions; the Look HSC-4 fork has less flex and the the Kharma is lighter than the KG461. Nothing else jumps out but I'm still getting a feel for the new bike.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Look it is...*

Took the new 555 for the second ride tonight and got caught in the rain.
It is outstanding; it transfers every ounce of energy that I can find to the ground. I never feel like I'm having to "push" or work against the bike. I am limited only by myself.
I feel faster and hills are easier.
Such a smooth ride as compared to the all AL Trek 2300, but stiffer.
I really struggle to describe and explain this; I am fortunate.


----------

